# Forbes worst-made cars on the road



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's a link to the article:

http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109278/worst-made-cars-on-the-road?mod=family-home

Another reason why I hate CR...they make up stuff!

In terms of their CR Safety Score, their facts are completely wrong. I looked up some of the cars at NHTSA's website where crash testing was done:

Here are the CR Safety Score: Rated among the worst in safety:

Cadillac Escalade (5-star rating! http://www.safercar.gov/portal/search?model=7534. CR lies again)
Chevrolet Colorado (5-star rating! http://www.safercar.gov/portal/search?model=8265. Bastards at CR lies again)
Ford F-250 (no testing done. Cannot truthfully say it is worst in safety. CR lies again)

They also stated the Wrangler has the worst value. The Wrangler typically has some of the strongest resale values of any "SUV" period. As any Wrangler driver if their car is one of the 10 worst in value and they will tell you you're smoking crack...or are a CR editor!

Again, you have to wonder why they would make such blatant lies and misrepresentations. Either they are incredibly ignorant or stupid or they have ulterior motives (or both). You want to know why CR sucks, here's objective proof that they are horrifically biased (esp against American nameplates). It's like they are on a mission to slander American nameplates.

Besides the lies, notice how not one foreign name plate was there. They could have chosen Kia or Suzuki, repeatedly horrible in resale value, quality, and safety, but they didn't. The American nameplates should join to file a slander lawsuit against CR.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

thebmw said:


> Here's a link to the article:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/family-home/article/109278/worst-made-cars-on-the-road?mod=family-home
> 
> Another reason why I hate CR...they make up stuff!


The Link is to a Forbes article, not Consumer Reports.

I could see why one might take exception to the linked Forbes article. It is misleading at best.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> The Link is to a Forbes article, not Consumer Reports.
> 
> I could see why one might take exception to the linked Forbes article. It is misleading at best.


Just curious, did you read the article? The Forbes article is using CR "Data" (really CR info that's misleading and comprised of lies and ignorance).

Directly from the article:
*"Those studies are all from Consumer Reports: "*


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

thebmw said:


> Just curious, did you read the article?


Yes. Forbes picked and choose results from CR and JD Power and then presented them in a misleading way.

Many high end luxury models take a big hit in resale value. I don't have CR in front of me, but I wouldn't be surprised if the 750i or M5 fall into the worst category for value.

Range Rover is at the very bottom of just about every reliability list I've ever seen and resale isn't very good either but no mention of it on the Forbes list.

GM makes some of the most reliable new cars. Once again no mention of those.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Yes. Forbes picked and choose results from CR and JD Power and then presented them in a misleading way.
> 
> Many high end luxury models take a big hit in resale value. I don't have CR in front of me, but I wouldn't be surprised if the 750i or M5 fall into the worst category for value.
> 
> ...


+1...exactly my point. I'm shocked that American car companies aren't enraged by the defamatory and biased comments.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

thebmw said:


> +1...exactly my point. I'm shocked that American car companies aren't enraged by the defamatory and biased comments.


They've all responded and Forbes has included their comments in the reports. Needless to say, they're not super happy and by and large, they make some good points. They've all been gracious in their responses, frankly I'd have expected them to come out swinging.

There's no doubt the Forbes piece is an incredibly poor piece of journalism, it is one of the worst I've seen. I've got no complaint at all with the criticism there. Taking data out of context (and we can agree to disagree on the CR contribution) is rarely going to be a good basis for an article...


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

I am shocked...CR must have a new editor. Or maybe they have realized that Toyota bashing is no en vogue and they are jumping on the bandwagon to increase sales of their reports:

Consumer Reports calls Lexus GX 460 unsafe
Consumer Reports says Lexus GX 460 has rollover risk in latest blow to Toyota reputation

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Consu...tml?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=main&asset=&ccode=


----------

